

Microsoft X-box and a family problem - paralelogram
https://medium.com/@jeremyhillman/microsoft-x-box-and-a-family-problem-8da1b57c7a74

======
venomsnake
My bank provides me virtual visa card for online payments that I transfer
funds into. So there is cap on how much can be spent - and I determine it. I
usually keep 100 EUR there and replenish (e-banking is great in Europe).

Solves a lot of problems that way - you cannot charge what you don't have.

